

The ‘What Others Are Doing’ Trap - LeonW
http://www.startupmoon.com/the-what-others-are-doing-trap/

======
tlarkworthy
Yeah, coz the UI in Blender really worked out well. </sarcasm>

Ignoring the established ways users interact with things is is great way to
make software unusable, or very difficult to use. People need to be able to
transfer their existing knowledge to a new product, thus, you need to know
what their existing contextual knowledge is. So you NEED TO DO THE RESEARCH
FIRST BEFORE YOU BUILD SOMETHING!!!!!

